# Super confused



## Limptera13 (Jul 26, 2007)

I’ll keep this short as possible. 

Moms 03/05 murano was driving home. Car shut off. 
Dad went and put new battery in (was 4years old) 
Started and drove home. 
Drove around about a week locally ,battery died at the Wawa down the street. Tried to start and just clicked. 
Car wouldn’t shift into neutral , hit the shifter lock reset button thing. 
Wouldn’t start guy jumped it and it started. 
Drove it a block home. Shut off and wouldn’t start again. Just clicks. 
Charged battery for a day. Got in just clicked again. 
Checked battery read 12.6 ish volts. 
Sat for a week trying to wait for help. Friend came over. Battery read 12.5 Ish. 
He’s lookin , I shift into neutral and it starts right up. Shut off put in park starts up again. Drive around the block park shut off starts right up again. About 1hr later mom drives to store. Comes out. Won’t start in neutral or Park. Guy puts battey jumper pack on it and it starts right up. Drives home. Shut off then Won’t start. 

Battery reads fine. Alternator outputting 14.30 when we checked earlier. Alternator was replaced about a year or two ago. 

Help me make sense of this all. Please


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The first thing to check are the battery cable connectors for any corrosion/oxidation. Mix 1 tablespoon (15 ml) of baking soda with 1 cup (250 ml) of very hot water. Dip an old toothbrush into the mixture and scrub the top of the battery to remove corrosion buildup. You can even dip the ends of the battery cables in hot water to dissolve any corrosion on the cable ends themselves. Also check the other end of the negative (-) cable for the same condition. Even though you have a new battery installed, it may be marginal if it's some brand-X product; always go with a good rated brand. Get the battery load tested.


----------



## K in Iowa (Jun 23, 2015)

I'll second that this is likely a battery terminal connection issue. Shifting to Neutral or Park probably has nothing to do with this. However, putting the booster on and "fixing" the problem for a short time does. When the clamp was put on the battery, the connection was made for a short time.

Follow rogoman's advice above, but you may also check to see if the clamp(s) are tight. If this is the strap type clamp (as opposed to a cast lead clamp) and a screwdriver was used to remove the clamp from the old battery, the clamp may have been damaged....it's easy to do. In fact, this is exactly the problem I had with my Pathfinder when the shop changed my battery. Make sure the clamps are tight against the posts, and again as rogman stated above, make sure they are clean.

K


----------

